# Tarjeta de video.. ¿quemada?



## mikesoft

Hola como están, primera vez que escribo aquí. Soy Miguel y soy de Venezuela.

He llegado aquí porque tengo una pequeña duda, compré recientemente una tarjeta de video, MSI GeForce 6600 128mb. Todo estaba perfecto, incluso tenia funciones VIVO (video in - video out) y trae su cable y todo con salida video, s-video y salida de HDTV, además en el mismo cable habia entrada S-video y entrada de video RCA (el amarillo). Todo excelente, y se me ocurrió conectar la salida de video al televisor (el amarillo) y tenia la imágen ahí en el TV bien.

Resulta que después de unos días la quise volver a conectar, y sorpresa, cuando encendí la PC no salía video en el televisor.. ni en el monitor, ni en ninguna salida de la tarjeta.... La tarjeta ahora no funciona para nada, he intentado miles de cosas, hasta me dijeron que me fijara en los "capacitores" o "resistores" la verdad no se mucho de electrónica y por eso vine aquí. Espero que me puedan ayudar, la verdad es que no veo ninguno de esos cilindros abultados, pero quisiera saber si pueden ser estas pequeñas cosas que esten dañadas, y si es facil reemplazarlas y eso, porque la tarjeta me costó mucho dinero y la garantía no me cubre esto.

Cabe resaltar que en ninguna parte de la tarjeta tiene algo quemado, ni huele a quemado, nada. Como nueva, solo que no funciona. Gracias de antemano..!

PD: aquí les dejo una foto casi identica de mi tarjeta, es de la pagina de MSI. Tambien quisiera q me explicaran que son las pequeñas cruces que estan por la parte de abajo, son 2 de color plateado y las cruces del color del fondo de la tarjeta.. [++]







Miguel Guadarrama

EDITO: se me olvidaba mencionar, cuando enciendo la PC con la tarjeta, el fan cooler arranca y todo, pero la tarjeta no da video de ninguna forma.


----------



## Apollo

Hola Mikesoft:    

La vez que conectaste la tarjeta al televisor. estaban encedidas las 2? (pc, tv)  o una?, lo recuerdas.

Normalmente en todos los manuales de las tarjetas de video con salida a tv te recomiendan conectarlas entes de encenderlas.

Ya que, si estaban encendidas antes de conectarlas, lo más probablees que tu tarjeta esté quemada.
Pero no es definitivopor supuesto.

Ahora, si tuvieras o pudieras conseguir otra tarjeta para probar, saldrías de dudas.

Un saludo a todos.

P.D. Si el ventilador arranca sólo es porque recibe el voltaje del puerto de la motherboard, y es muy independiente del funcionamiento de la tarjeta.


----------



## mikesoft

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, no te fijaste la fecha yo escribi eso en enero de este año (hace aproximadamente 9 meses). Lo curioso del asunto es que justamente ayer, 9 meses despues del incidente se me ocurrió probar la tarjeta de video ya que no he podido comprar otra, la tengo bien guardada por si alguna vez logro encontrar quien me ayude a repararla.

Lo mismo, no funciona la tarjeta, de hecho al encender la maquila el ventilador solo da un giro y se detiene, por lo que el voltaje si le esta llegando a la tarjeta pero hay algo mas que esta pasando, de verdad quisiera arreglarla porque me costo mucho dinero, aqui en la ciudad donde vivo no consigo ninguna tienda de electronica que se especialice en eso. Yo supongo que es algo sencillo lo que tiene la tarjeta de cambiar algun condensador o algo asi, pero ni idea de como se trabaja eso.

Lo que me preguntas, si, era primera vez que conectaba el televisor a la tarjeta y ambos estaban encendidos, de ahi el problema...


----------



## Apollo

Hola mikesoft:

jajaj  si me fijé en la fecha, se me hacía un poco inutil escribir después de tanto tiempo, pero de todas maneras y podría servirte la información.

La verdad no creo que sea tan fácil repararla, ya que los integrados de salida no existen con matrículas normales como para poder comprarlos, pero uno nunca sabe.
Suerte!


Un saludo al foro.


----------



## Billgaoc

Hola mikesoft:

Pues bien el problema de tu targeta de video se me hace muy parecida a un problema que tube con una targeta Matrox Millennium G200AGP (es de memoria muy baja, 8mb para ser exactos); No aparecia señal de video en el monitor, lo cual apuntaba a que la targeta estubiera dañada, pero consegui una solución para ese problema.
Me gustaria poder ayudarte pero primeramente seria bueno que me digeras con que sistema operativo trabajas, cual es tu mother board, asi podriamos arrancar la targeta por lo menos parcialmente, eso si andan muy bien las targetas,.

Espero tu respuesta.  

Billgaoc


----------



## mikesoft

Gracias por tu respuesta Billgaoc.

Pues mi sistema operativo es windows xp profesional con sp2

mi motherboard es una MSI p4man-v

que solucion encontraste? era alguna parte de la tarjeta que estaba dañana?

Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Billgaoc

Pues la targeta en si estaba dañada, pero con el sistema operativo Xp, hay occiones para cargar multiple targetas de video a la vez.!!! dado q, tu mother board no trae una targeta de video incorporado, tendriamos q, utilizar otra targeta de video mas para cargar la AGP q, se te ha estropeado, con una targeta PCI de 1mb de memoria basta, es solo`para levantar la AGP dañada.
En si lo que hariamos es cargar el Xp en la AGP y la targeta PCI solo seria de arranque para el sistema.

Si me he dado a explicar dime, estare en contacto.

Billgaoc 8)


----------



## Billgaoc

ops!!! creo que me equiboque, ya q, tu motherboard trae una controladora de video S3 Prosavage de 32 mb como targeta de video incorporado verdad?

Si es asi me avisas para q, podas arrancar la targeta AGP.

Saludos.

Billgaoc 8)


----------



## mikesoft

si es verdad, pero eso no tiene nada que ver, al insertar una tarjeta en la ranura AGP se desactiva automaticamente esa tarjeta S3 integrada... yo no tenia ningun problema antes con mi tarjeta agp hasta que le conecte la salida al televisor y la queme literalmente. Lo que quiero saber es si habra alguna manera de repararla, si fue algun peqeño dispositivo que se quemo y que se pudiera reemplazar.. eso es todo 

saludos


----------



## Billgaoc

Para ser sincero mikesoft, la targeta de video esta un poco dificil de reparar, lo q, yo te planteo es poder seguir utilizando tu targeta AGP, y para eso en la bios tendria q, modificar para q, la targeta q, se se arranque con el sistema sea la integrada y aparentemente la Agp no cargaria, al ocurrir esto tu maquina en xp tomara nada mas la targeta AGP para sacar video de la targeta, pero en un modo q, solo puedes ver el video cuando estas en xp.

No se que opinas tu?


Billgaoc
P.D:Incluso yo en estos momentos estoy utilizando esa targeta con el problema de q, no arranca(ya mando una imagen)

 8)


----------



## Billgaoc

Aqui esta la imagen!!!!!!


----------



## mikesoft

la verdad no vi ninguna imagen. Otra cosa, eso que planteas tu dudo mucho que funcione, me estas hablando de conectar la tarjeta AGP y sacar el video por la tarjeta integrada hasta que arranque el windows? y luego el windows XP tomara la tarjeta AGP como adaptador de pantalla y funcionaria? la verdad es que lo dudo mucho por lo siguiente:

1.- Al tener insertada una tarjeta AGP el sistema inmediatamente deshabilita la tarjeta integrada, por lo tanto no habra video al encender la maquina, ya la que AGP esta dañada y no tira video.

2.-Si lograse pasar ese problema, aun asi, la tarjeta esta dañada, no solo es el arranque de la tarjeta, por lo tanto es como si permaneciera apagada todo el tiempo, la tarjeta no va a funcionar por arte de magia con el windows y no con el arranque de la pc, la verdad me gustaria que fuera asi pero parece un cuento de disney.. en otras palabras, la tarjeta esta inservible por los momentos.

Ya de todas maneras ha pasado casi un año desde que se me daño la tarjeta, me voy a resignar a simplemente comprarme una pc nueva con pci-express, espero de aqui a diciembre, ya voy a meterme en la cabeza que esa tarjeta quedo inutilizable


----------



## Billgaoc

Bien sinceramente mikesoft lo siento mucho no haber podido ayudarte, aunque en realidad no es un cuento de "disney" poder hacer funcionar una targeta AGP de esa manera, lo siento mucho hubiera sido bueno que hubieses intentado, o bien hubieses conseguido una targeta de video PCI y configurar la bios para que no arrancara la targeta AGP, de este modo iniciaria windows en la targeta PCI, luego tendrias que ir a propiedades de pantalla/configuración,aqui tendrias que hacer pruebas con extender el video a la  targeta AGP (claro tendrias que estar provando con 2 monitores), luego de estar seguro que windows se extiende hasta la targeta AGP (claro que para esto tendrias que estar seguro que no te hace falta drivers de la targeta, ya que en dado caso la targeta apareceria como que esta "muerta"). Procederias a utilizar targeta AGP como dispositivo principal y de esta manera podrias utilizar la targeta AGP para trabajar con XP, y la targeta PCI estaria como dispositivo de arranque.

Pero bien este procedimiento a mi no me ha fallado, ya que lo he provado unas mis 15 veces en PC´s distintas.

Espero que todo te salga bien y si puedo encontrar el problema a la targeta AGP que tu tienes te comunicare.

Saludos

Billgaoc 8)


----------



## nemesaiko

disculpa has intentado poner tu tarjeta de video en otra pc!!! o un tecnico por donde tu vives te  a descartado la posibilidad que pueda funcionar

oe man y que fue con la garantia mucha o ya tenia tiempo


----------



## ismaelivan

Ughhhh! Billgaoc, tanta vuelta al asunto, y cuando porfin te dignaste a explicarlo, no te entendi   nada.

Podrias explicarlo paso a pasito, ya que yo tengo una Geoforce 5200 con el mismo problema, aunque tiene puerto hdmi no lo he probado pq aca esta carisimo el adaptador, y creo que con su salida de av video si llegue a conectar a un tv encendido, pero no dejo de funcionar hasta tiempo despues.

¿Donde se configura la bios para que ignore que esta conectada la AGP?.
Y despues de lograr que la pc arranque con la integrada o una pci...
¿Donde extiendo el video a la AGP? no hay dicha opcion en configuracion.

Soy nuevo por aca, saludos!
Ivan, Mexico.


----------



## Ancon

bueno me interesa saber como poder darle algun uso a mi tarjeta agp que esta quemada.

Saludos.


----------

